
The Matrix – Joseph Campbell Monomyth [video] - petermcneeley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AG4rlGkCRU
======
wahern
[https://billmoyers.com/series/joseph-campbell-and-the-
power-...](https://billmoyers.com/series/joseph-campbell-and-the-power-of-
myth-1988/)

